

Homeless But Not Hopeless - World-Rocks

Me and my sister are homeless, so we created an app in hopes of getting ourselves and family out of poverty. It took us about a year to do so.
We created a fun family friendly game with absolutely no death or violence, yet challenging and fun! With the idea of world peace and that everyone can just play together.
I believe that we are all equal, and that we just wear different hats :)
Please feel free to check out our game, promise you it will be fun :)
Here&#x27;s a video of us: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?feature=c4-feed-u&amp;v=liCcQkf-M2k<p>Gameplay of our game is also on our channel
We&#x27;re also on facebook etc.<p>Facebook: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;profile.php?id=183932558454176&amp;__user=1067254866<p>Twitter: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.twitter.com&#x2F;worldrocks01<p>Website: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.world-rocks.webs.com<p>Google Play: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.gary.worldrocks&amp;hl=en<p>Itunes: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;world-rocks&#x2F;id690228618?mt=8<p>Me, my sister, and our mother and father have been homeless for a few years now, but our father would always tell us to have hope, and we do, we always will. 
No matter what, good times and bad times. Can never lose hope, and keep moving forward.
I thank you for taking the time in reading our story.
======
k__
looks like angry birds

~~~
World-Rocks
It's different though, alot different. It's more diverse and less annoying
then that of angry birds. Plus it's alot more of a challenge

